# Great sermon: Sing it Acapella !!



## Mayflower (Nov 27, 2009)

Great sermon : Sing it Acapella !!
SermonAudio.com - Elkins Park Reformed Presbyterian Church

Where's the piano? We sing acapella -- which is from the Italian, a la chapel, or church-style. The ancient church, the Eastern Orthodox, many of the Reformers and all the Presbyterians sang acapella. They & we sing acapella because we follow the NT church, which, like the ancient synagogue, did not use instruments. A careful reading of these passages shows that the instruments of OT worship were part of the sacrificial system, and were therefore abolished with it.


----------

